# Same Question I just posted on the Q&A page_Navarre June Grass Presence ???



## NightMare07 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sun AM: Gents and Ladies---

Anyone have a quick report on the water clarirty, surf, June Grass (in April) stsatus specifically for Navarre Beach Public Access Areas to the West to Opal Beach this Sunday mid-mornng.

We're debating whether to pack our gear, buy live shrimp and go for it. 

The wind has subsided as of now (0830 hours) until the seabreeze kicks in later. 

But I'm seeing these June Grass and Catfish rerports (indicative of 'dirty water') and don't know if it's worth the time to pack and go.

Beautiful day, yes, but I'm not one to just sit on the beach and not cast a line or two. I've got chores to keep my busy at home or go fish for pomps....decisions...decisions....

Any feedback is welcome and appreciated.

Thanks ! Eric in Navarre


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

dont do it...stay at home.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The grass in Navarre on Sunday was a pain. Had to pick it off the line every time I reeled in.
I was fishing out there Thursday and there wasn't any so I guess it's just hit or miss.


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

Its too early for the green slime June grass, what has been kicking my butt off and on for a couple of weeks is the sargassum weeds...terrible when its thick.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

The JUne grass was bad this morning by portofino, it was pretty much unfishable.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

It was at the Pensacola Beach Gulf Pier this morning ......picking it off your pomp jig after a cast or two.....June grass in April?????


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

I goes right along with the sailfish they caught inshore also already.


----------

